# Is this too long for her heat cycle?



## LBKgsd (Jan 11, 2011)

My 8, almost 9, month old female has been bleeding for I'd say 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 weeks. 

I had first noticed the blood on a sunday morning 3 1/2 weeks ago, so I went and bought diapers. I then didnt see much so I never put them on her. I then went out of town and had to kennel her and it was there that they called and said she was in heat which was exactly a week later. Well, that has been 2 1/2 weeks ago and she still hasnt shown any signs of slowing down(lightening and less bleeding). 

So I put the timeframe from when I first noticed blood at 3 1/2 weeks(4 weeks this coming sunday), but maybe she didnt go full out heat cycle until maybe 2 1/2 weeks ago, so is this normal or too long?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

21-28 days is normal, although sometimes it's hard to catch "exactly" when it starts


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It does seem like an eternity! Sage is _finally_ out of heat. I swear it seemed like forever. That's the one thing about having show dogs that is a pain...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Shasta bled for 4 weeks on her first heat cycle. She just started bleeding with her second yesterday.


----------

